# Al core thickness - any brand info?



## Lor (Feb 20, 2004)

Ok.  I read the article at 
http://forums.egullet.com/index.php?showtopic=25717 .
The conclusion fit my cooking well.  It sounds like I need to know the aluminum or copper core thicknesses for a true comparsion of cookware.

Do you know the thickness, for any brand, that I can use for comparison?
Most product websites don't tell you.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 20, 2004)

Lor;
  Unfortunately, I can only give you a couple. The Revere Chef's Request has a 5 mm thick aluminum core as does the Wolfgang Puck line. I _seem_ to recall that the Cuisinart line uses a 5 mm as well.


----------



## Lor (Feb 21, 2004)

BubbaGourmet:

Thanks again, for both your response here & my Wearever question!


----------



## dplain (Mar 18, 2004)

Lor said:
			
		

> Ok.  I read the article at
> http://forums.egullet.com/index.php?showtopic=25717 .
> The conclusion fit my cooking well.  It sounds like I need to know the aluminum or copper core thicknesses for a true comparsion of cookware.
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much for the url.  I never knew I knew so little about the ins and outs of cookware.  Thanks again


----------



## Lor (Mar 20, 2004)

No prob.
I know I found it very valuable!

BTW, when I asked All-Clad about their core thicknesses in their fully-clad lines, they told me that was not available to consumers.  ... What a joke.
In the end, I went back to my favorite ...nonstick cookware.  However for SS, in my humble opinion, you can't beat the Emerilware SS line.  It has the best copper base core & All-Clad's lifetime warranty.

I had reviewed the following lines before making my choice: All-Clad, Emerilware, Calphalon (all lines), Kitchen Aid, Cuisinart, ScanPan, Sitram, ... & more I don't remember now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 20, 2004)

I think Al Gore is pretty thick! Im thinking 240 pounds!


----------

